# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  "Я никогда не устаю, от того, что я всегда пою!" - клипы к детским песням обо всем на свете

## Vitolda

Не удивляйтесь, что в первой комнатке ТРЕХ моих тем живет одна и та же песня - *"Простое счастье"*, *муз. Алексея Воинова, сл. Аллы Евтодьевой*. В общем-то действительно с него все и началось!!! Впервые осознанно желание пришло заниматься видеопроектами. И не просто - а душу свою в них вкладывать. Вот и первая "отДУШИнка"! А чем не песня для детей??? Понятно - о серьезном и важном, ценности и смысле жизни! 

Поэтому снова - "Простое счастье"!!!

----------

coc (02.02.2016), irysia (05.10.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Елена Эрнст (25.06.2017), нутя (02.02.2016), Татка_7878 (13.02.2017)

----------


## aichka

> Вы знаете, как здорово начинать день со СЧАСТЬЯ????? Да, да, с самого "Простого счастья", которое на стихи Аллочки. Попробуйте!!!!! Такой позитивный заряд на день получаешь!!!!!!!


Ирочка! Какая же красота!!!!!!!!!!!! Потрясающе! Аж мурашки по коже бегут!

Спасибо тебе, солнышко, огромадное - за такое Чудо!

У меня просто нет слов от потрясения, удивления, радости... вообщем, я сейчас испытываю именно ЭТО- настоящее ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!

Если ты позволишь, я отошлю ссылку на этот чудесный фильм - замечательное видеопрочтение песни Алексею и Маше Воиновым!
Уверена, что они будут очень рады!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А мне хочется снова  к "Детской дружбе" ненадолго вернуться. 

Ну так мне нравится песня эта!!! В первую очередь тем, что тема первой детской любви, ревности, привязанностей и обид очень аккуратно, по-детски раскрыта. Ни в коем случае не вызовет песня насмешек, не поставит в неловкое положение ее юных исполнителей. (А то ведь, к огромному сожалению, бывает, что предлагают детям такое........ что волосы дыбом становятся!!!). 

А еще и мелодия замечательная, и возможность показать и вокальные и актерские данные двум солистам, и еще, еще, еще... Да столько всего хорошего можно сказать!!!!

И очень мне хочется причастной быть к песне, которая так нравится!!! В двух группах прозвучит она на предстоящих праздниках. А поддержана будет видеоклипом. Может быть кому-то еще пригодится?

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка! Ты меня балуешь! 

Девчонки! Вы  представляете- сколько уже чудесных клипов на мои песни сделал этот добрейшей души человек! Можно уже видеотеку собирать…

А тут и на весенние песни родился клип! 

Да такой живой, такой добрый, непосредственный, искренний и чистый и светлый – как эти детские отношения и первая детсадовская  влюблённость…
 / я, например, до сих пор помню мальчика, которого в садике любила… и внешность, и имя – фамилию…/

Ведь в детстве всё кажется таким серьёзным…     

Спасибо, Ирочка! Как всегда– чётко и точно образы клипа синхронно передают  содержание строчек текста песни.. нет слов… как же этот маленький фильм украсит выступление моих детей!

 Уверена, что не только моих!

Насколько я делаю вывод из сообщений девочек и в теме, и в личку, этот дуэт берут многие девчонки- и на утренники, и даже на конкурсы!

Как классно будет смотреться клип на фоне песни!

Спасибо тебе огромное! Ну, завтра мои дети пищать будут от радости!
Столько подарков!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> У меня в этом году во всех возрастных группах обязательно звучит хоть одна, именно Ваша песня.


Ой, а СКОЛЬКО у меня Аллиных песен звучит в этом году!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Сначала я в них влюбилась, а следом за мной - весь наш детский сад - и дети, и взрослые! Даже те взрослые, кому по должности не положено на занятиях присутствовать - заглядывают в зал, просят разрешения посидеть и послушать замечательные песни. Некоторые из них я настолько люблю, что использую не в одной группе. И все никак напеться и наслушаться не могу!!!!!!!! 
СПАСИБО оромное за это необыкновенное удовольствие!!!
Даже жалко, что на следующей неделе уже пройдут праздники и надо будет менять репертуар...
Успокаивает лишь то, что не последний год живем, а значит - снова придет февраль, а вместе с ним - встреча с песнями из весенних альбомов Аллы. И еще то, что на выпускном тоже обязательно будут звучать ее песни!!! 




> А ещё - если бы ты видела- какой клип обалденный Ирочка Vitolda  к этой песенке сделала - это просто чудо!


Вот после этой Аллиной фразы о клипе на песню "Зверята потерялись" посыпались мне в личку вопросы о том, где этот клип посмотреть можно. До этого момента - нигде. А теперь - смотрите, пожалуйста! Буду рада, если пригодится кому-нибудь!

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Вот после этой Аллиной фразы о клипе на песню "Зверята потерялись" посыпались мне в личку вопросы о том, где этот клип посмотреть можно. До этого момента - нигде. А теперь - смотрите, пожалуйста! Буду рада, если пригодится кому-нибудь!


Я сама насмотреться на этот клип не могу, радуюсь, как ребёнок! Такой трогательный, нежный, такой детский и добрый! Потрясающе! Невозможно смотреть спокойно, хочется улыбаться и умиляться, восторженно ахая на каждый кадр!

Дети мои смотрели во все глаза! Насмотреться не могли! Смеялись, визжали и восторженно дёргали друг друга: " Смотрите- это мы, котятки, а это мы, утятки!"

А уж как этот клип украсил выступление детей!!!!!!!!!! Нет слов..впечатление просто зашкаливает.. родители в шоке от такого оформления! Такая гармония!

Ирочке спасибо тысячу раз! За её чуткость и трепетность в подходе к песням! За такую тонкую, филигранную работу- точно по строчкам... такое чудо создавать!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## НСА

*Vitolda* Такой милый клип. У вас очень здорово получается, такая гармония картинки и музыки. Спасибо. А песенки Алла Анатольевны ЧУДО.

----------


## Vitolda

Мы поем с детьми обо всем на свете! Иногда хочется ТАК познакомить ребят с песней, чтобы сразу полюбилась она, заинтересовала, впечатление произвела. А иногда хочется, чтобы видеоряд сопровождал детские выступления на утренниках, концерте или фестивале... Надеюсь что в этих случаях кому-то пригодятся мои работы!

О домашнем, семейном счастье глазами ребенка с помощью песни* "Моя семья" Ермолова*. Клип сделан по просьбе Лены (Тиса). Звучит минусовка, видеоряд может сопровождать детское пение.

----------

нутя (02.02.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Невозможно представить себе счастливое детство без сказок!!!
С таким удовольствием я делала клип на песню "Сказка" (Сказку всегда мы ждем, сказка приходит в дом  грустная и смешная, сказочная такая...), вспоминая знакомые с детства добрые сказки и мультфильмы!!!




Здесь звучит плюс песни. А здесь - http://yadi.sk/d/vMfUXS_s1zKrY - этот же клип, только с минусовкой (если кому-то понадобится для поддержки пения детей)

----------

ЕленаВасс (08.02.2018), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И здесь - тоже сказка! Сделанный по просьбе клип "Спящая принцесса"




В клипе звучит минусовка. Если кому-то нужны слова этой замечательной песни Григория Гладкова - пожалуйста:

Дремучим бором, темной чащею
Старинный замок окружен,
Там принца ждет принцесса спящая –
Погружена в покой и сон.

Принцесса спит сто лет, сто лет,
А храбреца все нет и нет!
И если рыцарь не найдется,
Принцесса так и не проснется.

Наступит день за ночью лунною,
И солнца луч блеснет в окне,
Но крепко спит принцесса юная
И улыбается во сне.

Принцесса спит сто лет, сто лет,
А храбреца все нет и нет!
И если рыцарь не найдется,
Принцесса так и не проснется.

Я в дальний путь решил отправиться
Затем, чтоб принца убедить,
Что должен он свою красавицу
Поцеловать и разбудить!

Принцесса спит сто лет, сто лет,
А храбреца все нет и нет!
И если рыцарь не найдется,
Принцесса так и не проснется.

----------

Елена М (23.09.2016), нутя (02.02.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Невозможно представить себе счастливое детство без сказок!!!
> С таким удовольствием я делала клип на песню "Сказка" (Сказку всегда мы ждем, сказка приходит в дом грустная и смешная, сказочная такая...), вспоминая знакомые с детства добрые сказки и мультфильмы!!!





> И здесь - тоже сказка! Сделанный по просьбе клип "Спящая принцесса"


*Это по моей просьбе Ирина сделала эти замечательные клипы!
 Мы с моим театральным кружком в подготовительной группе ставили сказку "Спящая красавица", спектакль был пронизан и песнями, и танцами, а поскольку у нас теперь есть мультимедийный стационарный экран, так хотелось его задействовать в спектакле... и вот когда звучали: вступительная  песня о сказках и песня "Спящая красавица", оформленные в видео - как же необыкновенно сочно, красиво и эффектно эти клипы украсили действие сказки!

Спасибо за это Ирине огромное! Без этих клипов эффект от впечатления песен не был бы столь ярок! 
Дети пели более артистично, театрально и увлеченно, рассказывая историю о сказочных героях и изображая их мимикой или жестами, балладу о Спящей красавице...-  как будто бы озвучивая картины клипов - ведь Ирина всегда старается делать картинки свои видеоработ - синхронно с текстом песни! 
И дети это оценили, их очень впечатлили клипы и пели ребята с двойным удовольствием! А уж родители - получили объемное  удовольствие: и от детей, и от видеооформления сказки!
Так что спасибо Ирочке и от меня, и от родителей, и от детей!

А ещё мы танцевали полонез под видеопрезентацию Ирины, может быть, она и её выставит? Очень эти картины красивого танца в старинных пышных нарядах барышень и кавалеров создавали атмосферу той эпохи, и движения детей становились более мягкими, округленными и важными...**

*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Завтра День Рождения моей дочки! Она уже совершенно взрослая, самостоятельная и серьезная девушка! И в преддверии своего 23 Дня Рождения сегодня тщательно продумывает свой яркий праздничный завтрашний облик, где есть место бордовым волосам и джинсам, косметике и бижутерии. Ведь каждой женщине хочется быть привлекательной - и в 60, и 23, и даже в 5! Поэтому "в зеркало смотрится маленькая модница"!!!

В моем клипе "Модница" звучит плюс. Только вместо последнего слова - сплетница - тишина. Как-то не очень по-доброму оно звучит! Но если вдруг кто-то клип использовать будет, а слово это нужным покажется - произнесите его сами.




А здесь - этот же клип, только с минусовой фонограммой
http://yadi.sk/d/BARfeOeR4Jy1N

----------

Alexandra_B (30.01.2016), elena_vrn (28.01.2016), марина гайворонская (13.11.2016), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Lempi

Ирочка, спасибо за новые клипы! Как всегда, всё в превосходной степени! Моя двухлетняя внучка несколько раз на дню просит включить клип "Детская дружба". А теперь еще и "Модницей" будет наслаждаться.
Поздравляю с именинницей, счастья твоей девочке!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Большое СПАСИБО всем, кто заходит в гости!!! Неважно, молча, или с разговорами... Растет количество просотров моих страничек и моих клипов, а значит кто-то находит что-то нужное, полезное или просто приятное для себя в моем домике.

Ну а уж тем, кто еще и добрые слова оставляет - еще бОльшее, просто ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! 
Ведь это ТАК приятно - слышать, что мои клипы в работе помогают или отдых и пищу душе дают!!!

У меня тоже вчера закончились праздники!!! 
А вместе с ними - учебный год. 
ОТПУСК!!! Так хочется нырнуть в ЛЕТО!!!

----------

Добронрава (17.03.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка! Вот ты и поставила точки над "I"!

* Лето, господа!* :Tender: 

Будем считать, что летний отпускной сезон открыт - этой чудесной песней и не менее чудесным и позитивным, весёлым и радостным, ярким клипом!

Замечательное настроение создаётся после просмотра- отдыха, раскованности, безмятежности  и надежд на тёплое, солнечное лето! :Grin: 

*Всех с летом, с разноцветным летом!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, с прекрасным летнем клипом. Пусть отпуск пройдет весело, радостно, солнечно, как песня - клип "Разноцветное лето." Новых друзей, впечатлений и ощущений. У таких радушных людей должно быть много друзей.*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Девочки, большое вам СПАСИБО 
за то, что заходите в мой домик, 
за то, что говорите добрые теплые слова, 
за то, что работы мои находят отклик  в ваших душах и сердцах!!! 
ВСЕГДА РАДА ГОСТЯМ!!! 
А еще больше рада проявлениям общности мыслей!!! 
Спасибо, что вновь и вновь даете мне возможность 
такое ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ ощутить!!!
*
Весь год некоторые планы свои откладывала на отпуск. И большей частью связаны они были с классикой - музыкой для слушания или просто для души. 
Но была среди этих планов и незамысловатая добрая детская песенка "Бедный ежик" с музыкой Ермолова на стихи Осеевой в исполнении Лены Кокориной - солистки театра-студии детской песни "Ладушки". 
Видеопроект этой песни и хочу сегодня  показать.

----------

olga kh (18.02.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Здравствуй, Ирочка! Видела бы ты мою улыбку до ушей сейчас!..Я опять забежала проверить почту на минутку, конечно, заглянуть в "родные" темки))) Как только я села - это сигнал для моей Яси-Ярославы: она вмиг всакивает на колени и сладко-пресладко засыпает, пока я у компьютера. А тут - о ежике, который никак не уснет!.. Вот же - нет колен, куда бы ему, бедняжке, примоститься)))))) А если серьезней, то это такая классная песенка! Одна из любимых с прошлой осени...Девочка у нас ходила заниматься в вокальную студию городскую и принесла оттуда эту песню. Мы ее включили в осенний праздник, потом в юбилейный концерт для детского сада. Она очень душевно ее исполняла - хороший подарок получился! А еще вспомнилось, как несколько лет тому назад во время субботника наша инструктор по физкультуре обнаружила в куче прошлогодней листвы ежика (у нас рядышком с детским садом лесок). Он такой сонный был, слабенький - совсем как на фотографии у тебя, где он лапки назад вытянул))) Смешнучий такой!.. Все дети ходили смотреть на него, молочка налили, напоили его (хотя, говорят, что это сказки, будто бы ежики молоко любят) Но он попил, отлежался, на солнышке обогрелся и утопал в направлении леса))) Очень удачно, Ирина, опять подобраны и фотографии и картинки! Трогательно, нежно - СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка! Ещё раз убеждаюсь- какой же ты разноплановый человек!

Только я замерла и притихла перед просмотром классики в твоём видеоряде.. лицо просветлело и глаза стали серьёзными, вдумчивыми.. и вдруг- ЁЖИК! 

Улыбка не сходит с лица... смотрю- как ребенок...с писками, визгами, умилением и сюсюкающими словечками - как обычно говорят с грудничками... это ж надо такого ёжика замечательного показать! Никогда не видела его так близко.. а как он лапки распахнул, а ушастик какой - обхохоталась! 
Великолепно подобраны картинки, чувствуется, что ты сама влюблена в эту песенку, и эта влюбленность в каждом кадре, в каждой картинке...

Спасибо большое, получила такое удовольствие- посмеялась и отдохнула.. представляю, как ребята будут визжать, наблюдая смену этих смешных, мохнато-колючих комочков!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## anet_78

> добрая детская песенка "Бедный ежик" с музыкой Ермолова


Смотрели клип вместе с моей дочкой Иришкой, ей 4,5 года. На нее очень большое впечатление произвела песенка, ходит теперь и размышляет, как бы ежику помочь, может ему иголки состричь, нет ему, наверное, будет больно. Расстроилась и сказала:"Очень мне ежика жалко......" :Meeting:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Мусиенко

Ирина! Спасибо Вам большое за сотворённое чудо, за музыку, которую вы так тонко чувствуете. Душа трепещет! Ещё и ещё раз слушала - смотрела. Вивальди, просто поразил! А "Ёжик" - сколько любви, доброты. Чистый, завораживающий, исцеляющий свет идёт от ваших работ. Как жаль, что у меня нет экрана в зале. Потащу свой ноут, так хочется поделиться таким волшебством с ребятами, чтоб самых хулиганистых проняло до самого донышка!
Спасибо тысячу раз!!![IMG]http://s17.******info/54530fd1637bee0fb61b9a90fb3b8d8f.gif[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## orhideja206

Ирочка! Какой трогательный клип про Ежика! МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириш, слушай историю о "волшебной силе искусства")))) - твоего искусства) Сегодня показывала твой клип на песню А.Ермолова "Бедный ежик". Я на экран смотрела мало (уже много раз пересматривала раньше). Мне было интересно на детей смотреть. И старшие, и малыши - с одинаковой нежностью и состраданием) слушают и смотрят. Кто-то умиляется, аж до писка, кто-то подпевать начинает, у кого-то такая улыбка до ушей, сменяющаяся на огорчение...Но такие внимательные глаза!..Смотрю на Юлю (недавно ходит девочка, ей почти 4 года, очень своеобразная девчушка, очень эмоциональная). И вот у нее бровки стали "домиком", нос покраснел, губки задрожали. И - кааак заревет!.. "Я маму хочуууууу!!!" Так прочувствовала! Объяснить не может свое состояние, видимо, так жаль ежика, что почувствовала себя на его месте. И саму стало нужно срочно пожалеть, прижать, обнять...Пожалела, обняла, прижала))) Взяла в "помощницы" - унести зонтики после занятия - успокоилась))) Но ведь вот как песня и твой клип, Ириш, на ребенка подействовали!..

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Оленька, спасибо тебе большое за твою историю. Я понимаю, конечно, что первично все таки воздействие замечательной песни Ермолова и хорошее ее исполнение. Но если моя работа помогает усилить восприятие, именно до нужных струнок детских душ дотронуться - это ОЧЕНЬ приятно!
И еще ТАК приятно, что не в стол, а к детям мои клипы пошли. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## olga kh

> И еще ТАК приятно, что не в стол, а к детям мои клипы пошли. СПАСИБО!!!


Конечно, к детям))) Ты ж не для стола их мастерила))))))

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Переработал мой компьютер в летний период... Вот и решил забастовку устроить!!! Не успела я после первой поломки в рабочее состояние его привести, как снова пришлось и систему переустанавливать, и все необходимые мне для работы программы заново ставить, и на временное хранение в другие места отправленный материал возвращать и по полочкам все свои накопления разбирать... 
От многих задумок временно отказаться пришлось... Не до того было...
Но теперь... Почти все работает без отказа! И это тоже мое простое счастье!!!
Сегодня покажу не новый для меня, еще в мае сделанный, но всесезонный клип:* "Песенка веселая"*.Если информация на аудиофайле верная была, значит музыка Игоря Привалова




Сама за себя рада, что после месячного простоя хотя бы из запасов что-то показываю! Надеюсь, что скоро и что-то новое смогу выставить

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> Надеюсь, что скоро и что-то новое смогу выставить


А пока этого еще не случилось - еще один клип из моих запасов. 

*"Карусель мелодий"*, муз. Александры Арсентьевой, сл. Алены Клюйковой

----------

ЕленаВасс (08.02.2018), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! 

Спасибо тебе ещё раз за эти красивейшие работы - ты делаешь песни ЗРИМЫМИ и ОБЪЁМНЫМИ!

Уж раз ты выставила свои замечательные клипы на всеобщее обозрение - я очень рада, и не могу не рассказать - как эти удивительные, красивые, гармоничные клипы украсили мой выпускной утренник!

И " Песенка весёлая" и "Карусель мелодий", и "Чудная страна", и не только они...

Какой радугой и панорамой цветных кадров разукрасили твои клипы  эти замечательные песни, сделав их ещё более яркими, праздничными, нарядными!

 Как смотрелись  песни на их фоне! СКАЗКА! Эти клипы оживляли и иллюстрировали песни!

*СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Valenta

*ИРИША,* ПОСМОТРЕЛА ОБА КЛИПА НА ОДНОМ ДЫХАНИИ! КРАСИВО, ЛОГИЧНО, НАСЫЩЕННО!!! 
БЕЗ ЛИШНИХ СЛОВ, ДОСТОЙНО УКРАСИТ ЛЮБОЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЕ И  ПРИДАСТ КОЛОРИТ ИСПОЛНЕНИЮ. 
ОЙ, КАК-БУДТО ПОСЛУШАЛА-ПОДСМОТРЕЛА У АЛЛЫ АНАТОЛЬЕВНЫ! :Taunt: 
ВОТ ОНО ЯРКОЕ ПОДТВЕРЖДЕНИЕ МОИХ ОЩУЩЕНИЙ-ПРЕДПОЛОЖЕНИЙ! ОЧЕНЬ ЗДОРОВО!!!!  :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

В минувшую среду прошел в нашем детском саду юбилейный концерт. Не могу понять - хорошо ли прошел, ведь в этот момент я больше всего напоминала Фигаро, который и здесь и там, и ведущая этого концерта, и кадры презентации, которые его сопровождали с начала до конца, сама перещелкивала... Да еще аппаратура капризничать вздумала... Так что больше беспокоиться о компьютере пришлось, чем о выступающих детях. Не только не подсказывала им ни полслова, ни полжеста, но даже и не видела толком, что и как они сделали. Говорят - неплохо выступили, обо всем сами помнили... Может быть только излишне серьезны иногда были. Посмотрю видео, когда принесут его - и узнаю, что же там было на самом деле.
Но впервые в моем саду с начала до конца мероприятия на экране сменялись картинки. Статичные -  во время стихов, разговоров и награждений, и подвижные, в виде клипов - во время музыкальных номеров. Большинство клипов основаны были на фотографиях в нашем саду сделанных в разные годы. Но использовала и некоторые свои запасы. 
Вот один из таких клипов, сделанный еще в мае:
*"Радуга желаний"*
*Автор песни Владимир Суколинский, исполнитель - Эвелина Лашук*

----------

alla-mus (01.06.2016), ЕленаВасс (08.02.2018), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Valenta

Ну, наконец-то!!!! :Yahoo:  Две недели молчания длились как два месяца!!! 
Честно, удивилась, когда посмотрела, что предыдущая работа твоя, *Ирин,* радовала нас не так уж и давно 12.10.2013. 
А СОСКУЧИЛИСЬ!!! :Tender: 
Мы уже привыкли, надо тебе сказать, что в системе получаем ПОЗИТИВ, МИНУТЫ СЧАСТЬЯ, ВРЕМЯ ДЛЯ РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЙ... 
Ты зАпросто могла бы быть успешным режиссёром, сценаристом, ведущим любого проекта на ТВ! Причём, УСПЕШНОГО проекта!
Сегодняшняя "РАДУГА ЖЕЛАНИЙ" тому подтверждение!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

...А я- как всегда с подтверждением, что эти чудесные Ирочкины клипы пишутся не " в стол"... а используются  в детсадовской музыкальной жизни! Да ещё как!

Ирочка! За клипы к песням -  благодарностей моих не счесть!

Я в этом году делала выпускной на Звёздную тематику, и такой персонаж, как Радуга – был там очень кстати, и как же украсил твой клип эту замечательную песню!

Твоя работа востребована, нужна, она украшает наши утренники, праздники, создаёт эстетику выступления, воспитывает в детях чувство прекрасного - ведь на фоне чудесной музыки они видят такие замечательные, со вкусом подобранные  картины, которые оживают в твоих талантливых руках, а значит, и сами дети наполняются этой радостью творчества, исполняя песни под такое красивое оформление!

К сожалению, оператор снимал больше детей, но, поверь, что зрители: и воспитатели, и родители, видели клип на фоне пения – и это было так красиво, так объёмно, так красочно и значимо! Очень красиво!

Спасибо, Ирочка, несчётное количество раз!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо всем-всем за теплые слова, сказанные вами и за "Карусель мелодий", и за "Песенку веселую", и за "Радугу желаний"!!!* 
*И за слова, сказанные в личку или репутацию - тоже СПАСИБО!*

*А за Аллино появление в моей теме с* 


> подтверждением, что эти чудесные клипы пишутся не " в стол"... а используются в детсадовской музыкальной жизни! Да ещё как!


 - *спасибо особое!* 
*Это же ТАК приятно знать, слышать, де еще и видеть, что твоя работа востребована! И очень радостно, что именно такое эмоциональное, выразительное и красивое детское пение моими клипами поддержано было!* 
*СПАСИБО!!!*




> А СОСКУЧИЛИСЬ!!!
> Мы уже привыкли, надо тебе сказать, что в системе получаем ПОЗИТИВ, МИНУТЫ СЧАСТЬЯ, ВРЕМЯ ДЛЯ РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЙ...


*И такие слова слышать очень приятно!* 

Осень у меня очень загруженной и напряженной оказалась... Мне уж и самой странным казаться стало, что новых работ показать не могу... Вот и залезла в свои майские запасы... Там еще кое-что осталось... Но это - "на потом"... Сейчас надеюсь все же на появление новых работ, тем более, что в голове некоторые из них уже представляю довольно четко...

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, мы очень соскучились по твоим клипам. Они очень нужны нам.И как этот дар не использовать в работе?!! Все они сделаны со знаком качества и мимо пройти просто не возможно. СПАСИБО!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

А я, к счастью, связь с Ириной не теряла))) И все равно - так здОрово, что появились новые клипы, и то, что Ирина снова "заговорила" в своей замечательной темке! Очень рада, Ирочка, что "большое дело" сделано - юбилей вы отметили! И, хотя ты пока наверняка не можешь сказать, как прошло мероприятие, все-таки смею думать, что - ВСЕ ОЧЕНЬ ДАЖЕ ХОРОШО!!!  Ведь известно, как качественно и добросовестно ты выполняешь любую работу, а здесь - тем более! Такой праздник бывает не каждый год, и, наверняка, ты получишь еще немало добрых отзывов и благодарностей от гостей на юбилее. С удовольствием посмотрела и "Радугу", и "Дождик" - СПАСИБО тебе!!! И - пусть осенние праздники пройдут для вас без напряжения, суеты...Главное в этом году ты все-таки уже сделала - всем известно, что такое юбилей детского сада!..

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня хочу показать свой новый, внесезонный клип. 
Сделан он по просьбе Ирины Ткаченко (baterflay-13). Только вот боюсь, что на этот раз я ТАК долго собиралась просьбу выполнить, что уже и опоздала совсем.... Может быть, кому-нибудь клип все таки пригодится?

*Ермолов "Вперед!"*

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## мадам

Ирочка, добрый день! Спасибо за НОВЫЙ, ОЧЕНЬ АКТУАЛЬНЫЙ КЛИП!!!!!! Мне  и детям нравятся Ваши работы!!!!! Хотя смотрят их дети с моего  ноутбука!!! Удачи!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## НСА

Ирочка, Спасибо за твои клипы!!!!!!!!!! Тучка такая симпатичная. Ну, а  клип Вперёд, так это же сейчас самое актуальное, от моего физинстр.  тебе огромная благодарность  :Tender:

----------


## Valenta

> Сегодня хочу показать свой новый, внесезонный клип. 
> *Ермолов "Вперед!"*


*ВАУ!!!!!!* *ИРИШЕЧКА,* я знаю, что такой "клич" как-бы не совсем уместен в твоей интеллигентной темочке, НО ...... не могла сдержать эмоций, наблюдая за сменой кадров клипа!!!! Конечно, львиная доля аплодисментов по праву принадлежит СУПЕР-ПЕСНЕ А.Ермолова. Однако такое МУДРОЕ и ЯРКОЕ построение, БЕЗУСЛОВНО, не только украсило песню, проиллюстрировало, так сказать, слова, а помогло ГЛУБОКО РАСКРЫТЬ СМЫСЛ!!!!
Ни самой малой чУточки не приукрашиваю своего эмоционального состояния: переполняла гордость за  Страну, народ!!! Мурашки бежали со скоростью олимпийских спринтеров, и даже слёзы стояли в глазах! Ну, какая же ты *МОЛОДЧИНА!!!*



> .... Может быть, кому-нибудь клип все таки пригодится?...


Без всяких "всё-таки"!!!!! ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ПРИГОДИТСЯ!!!! Вот он красивый, действенный приём воспитания патриотизма, нравственности, чувства гражданства!!! И не только для детей, 100%!!!!, но и для взрослых. И критерий времени здесь, на мой взгляд, ни при чём - ЭТО АКТУАЛЬНО ВСЕГДА: и в Олимпийский сезон, и в будни, и в праздники!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Ни самой малой чУточки не приукрашиваю своего эмоционального состояния: переполняла гордость за  Страну, народ!!! Мурашки бежали со скоростью олимпийских спринтеров, и даже слёзы стояли в глазах!


Точно такие же ощущения, Ирина!!! Ларочка права на все 100%!!! Замечательное видеосопровождение получилось! Ты - УМНИЦА, да еще какая!!!))))

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## baterflay-13

*Ирочка! Волшебница ты наша!*
Когда я обращалась к тебе с просьбой сделать клип на эту песню, я знала, что это будет что-то невероятное...Но чтобы НАСТОЛЬКО!!!
Не смогла удержаться от слез гордости за нашу страну, за ее прошлые и, надеюсь, будущие спортивные достижения! 
Ириша, твой клип пронимает до самого сердца!!! Не могу дождаться, когда выйду на работу после сессии и покажу своим подготовишкам твой шедевр!!!
Спасибо огромное!!! Вперед!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА! 
СПАСИБО ЗА ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ, ТАКОЙ НУЖНЫЙ, СВОЕВРЕМЕННЫЙ,  ПАТРИОТИЧЕСКИЙ КЛИП! ОХВАЧЕННЫ ВСЕ НАШИ СПОРТСМЕНЫ-ПОБЕДИТЕЛИ! ДЕТЯМ НАГЛЯДНО ВИДНЫ ДОСТИЖЕНИЯ НАШИХ СПОРТСМЕНОВ. ВАШ КЛИП ВЫЗЫВАЕТ ПАТРИОТИЧЕКИЙ НАСТРОЙ И ГОРДОСТЬ ЗА РОССИЮ!!
 СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА КЛИП И ЗА ПОМОЩЬ!!!!!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Люсева

*Ирина, спасибо за прекрасные работы!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

Первые попытки инсценирования в средней группе.. песня *"Зверята потерялись"*
*
Клип для песни- Ирочки Бариновой*



*
Песня с дика "Весна идёт"*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

_СПАСИБО ЗА ПРЕКРАСНУЮ РАБОТУ, СПАСИБО ЗА ТРУД, СПАСИБО ЗА РАДОСТЬ ВСЕ ЭТО ВИДЕТЬ И ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ В РАБОТЕ. СПАСИБО!!!!!!_ :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Vitolda

> А песня какая!.. Весенняя-весенняя! Очень понравилась!!! А чья она?


Автор песни "Весенняя капель" - Козлова. Но кроме фамилии, ничего не могу сказать... Даже первая буква имени в сети то Л, то П...

А сегодня - маленькая улыбательная пауза у меня... Ну как не улыбнуться, представив себе такое: *"Губки бантиком, бровки домиком, похож на маленького сонного гномика..."* Вот и улыбалась всю дорогу, делая клип!

----------

mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), svetsvet (17.01.2017), Добронрава (17.03.2019), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня клип к песне об еще одном дорогом и близком для ребенка человеке - о папе. 
Да, к сожалению многие нынешние дети растут в неполных семьях и хорошо еще, если папу видят от случая к случаю, а то и не видят вовсе... Неоднократно в связи с этим слышала дискуссию, стоит ли в детском саду брать танцы, типа замечательного по задумке "Отец и дочь", да и песни о папах... Не будем ли мы ранить ребенка этим...
Я считаю - что обязательно нужны нам такие песни и танцы, стихи и сценки, в которых замечательные папы показаны!!! Не в безвоздушном пространстве наши дети живут, изо дня в день видят они пап своих сверстников, друзей, соседей... То есть иная, чем у них в семье ситуация - для них не новость! Да и мужчины, с любовью и радостью в роли отца шагающие по жизни несомненно заслуживают и детской благодарности, и ответных проявлений любви, и возможности свои чувства красиво показать (это я уже о танцах, типа "Отец и дочь").
И еще один момент... Наша работа с детьми не только на нынешний день рассчитана, но и на то, какими будут их мысли, взгляды, чувства в будущем. Не всю жизнь им быть только детьми, когда-то придется свои семьи строить... Вот тогда может быть и пригодятся нынешним мальчикам и девочкам в детстве полученные мысли о ценности семейного счастья!
Мои ребята росли без отца. И вот уже несколько лет мой младший, теперь уже девятнадцатилетний Сенька настойчиво спрашивает: почему звучит столько хороших песен о маме, а о папе - только издевательская "Папа может..."   Не только! Есть и восторженные песни о замечательных папах! Спорю со своим выросшим сынишкой и пою ему новые песни... И сегодня на моей страничке - одна из них:

*"Папа" Костин*

----------

Valenta (15.03.2017), Добронрава (17.03.2019), ЕленаВасс (08.02.2018), нутя (02.02.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Valenta

По традиции, *Ириш,* погостила у тебя с удовольствием! Успела всё: вспомнить движения "Ча-ча-ча" :Blush2:  (когда-то..., когда была юна и стройна, :Taunt:  занималась бальными танцами), потом с умилением и восторгом смотрела на "губки бантиком". И, конечно же, покричала от души на трибунах с нашими папами!!! Клип  - ЧУДО!!!! Именно ТАКОГО не хватало нам!!! Ты, как всегда, тонко чувствуешь создавщийся дефицит, и восполняешь этот пробел СУПЕРСКИ выстроенным роликом!!!!! Я в восторге! Правда-правда, *ИРИН*!!! *В "ДЕСЯТОЧКУ"!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Как давно в гостях у Вас я не была. А сегодня  зашла и от восторга и удивления просто замерла! :Meeting: 
Какая прелесть, красота. :Tender:  Весна, весна!!!!! :Vishenka 34:   А эти очаровашки "Губки-бантиком" как раз кстати, танец-то готов и есть еще время познакомить ребяток с клипом.  И конечно же всегда наверное всех нас волнующая тема пап. Не знаешь иногда, как поступить, как найти нужные слова для ребенка, когда поем, слушаем песни про папу и слышишь тихое  "А папа с нами не живет", или видишь слезки на глазах. Просто в это время сердце замирает, хочется самой плакать, прижать к себе этого маленького человечка и как-то утешить, успокоить. И не раз задавала сама себе такой-же вопрос:"А надо ли петь про папу, когда пол-группы почти неполных семей?"И  полностью с Вами согласна-надо, просто необходимо говорить, петь о папах, чтобы дети, повзрослев, сумели сберечь, сохранить свое семейное счастье.
 _Спасибо_  за такой замечательный клип про папу. Обязательно познакомлю с ним ребяток.
_Спасибо _   за то, что в каждое свое творение вы вкладываете частичку своей любви, доброты и теплоты! И каждый Ваш клип-это как маленький прекрасный фильм, раскрывающий содержание песни, либо музыкальную тему произведения.  
_От всей души поздравляю Вас с первым днем Весны, С Масленицей. 
И пусть Вам всегда сопутствует удача. Мира Вам, счастья, добра, весеннего настроения!!!_ 
 :Aleksey 01:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> А сегодня - маленькая улыбательная пауза у меня... Ну как не улыбнуться, представив себе такое: "Губки бантиком, бровки домиком, похож на маленького сонного гномика..." Вот и улыбалась всю дорогу, делая клип!


И я улыбалась, когда смотрела!)))) Такие дети!!! Когда на них смотришь, просто таешь от нежности и счастья и понимаешь, что ВСЕ ХОРОШО! Пусть так и будет! Счастья этим маленьким пока человечкам! И пусть оно не растает, как дым, когда дети подрастут...

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> "Папа" Костин


А это такая ОТДУШИНА!!! Ты права, Ириш, на все 100%!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо, девочки, за добрые слова!!!*

А вот этот клип я еще перед прошлым 8 Марта хотела сделать... Да вот не смогла нужное количество картинок подходящих найти... И в этом году - не все такие, как представлялось мне... Но все же рискну поделиться...
*"Мы сами с усами"*. Музыкальная основа этого популярного номера - "Ливенская полька". А слова - результат коллективного форумского творчества. Если вдруг кто-то не знает их - посмотрите вот здесь: https://yadi.sk/i/gD7q-xrjURh6ww

----------

mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), нутя (02.02.2016), хохлушка (26.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, вот опять подарочек так подарочек! Приятно на таких помощников смотреть! Сразу мальчишек у Ларисы-Галатеи вспомнила - они так лихо распевали эту "придумку" нашу совместную!..Жаль, у нас очень мало мальчишек нынче!.. Приберегу на потом)))

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## elena_mos

Ирочка!  Спасибо огромное за ваши чудесные, трогательные, сделанные с такой любовью клипы! Только слова восхищения и благодарности за вашу работу!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня, после разрывающих душу клипов военной темы http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4852101 возвращаюсь к детству, покою, тишине, сладким щечкам, ясным глазкам и добрым волшебным снам...

*"Село  Подушкино", муз. Р.Майорова*

----------

Алусик (27.01.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> А сегодня, после разрывающих душу клипов военной темы http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4852101 возвращаюсь к детству, покою, тишине, сладким щечкам, ясным глазкам и добрым волшебным снам...


Ирочка! Всегда поражалось твоей многогранности и всестороннему интересу, мастерству делать клипы к серьёзной музыке и глубоким темам,  таким как классика или война...

 и вдруг- "Подушкино"!  :Meeting:  ПРЕЛЕСТЬ!

 До чего же нежный, трогательный, умилительный фильм у тебя получился!

Такой чистый, истинно детский, тёплый, расслабляющий и погружающий в это сладкое состояние полудрёмы...

Как всегда- с твоим знаком качества - выдержанным вкусом, без лишних излишеств - ласковый и нежный!

А какие картинки чУдные! У тебя талант их находить и объединять в прекрасные сюжеты, точно следуя тексту песни! 

Даже указатели села Подушкино есть - потрясающе!  :Taunt: 

Обязательно возьму в работу! Ну как после такого клипа не спеть с детьми эту песню? :Tender: 

СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А вот для этого клипа - самое время! Вернее, он вневременной, ведь и об игрушках, и о детях, и об их взрослении круглый год петь можно! Но особенно дороги  эти темы, конечно же, в преддверии выпускного!

*Роман Гуцалюк  "Пушистое детство"*

----------

Алусик (27.01.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), ЕленаВасс (08.02.2018), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

Ирина,  СПАСИБО за то, что ты есть и радуешь постоянно своими замечательными работами!!!! 
Столько фото-картинок находишь необходимых, просто ВАЩЕЕЕЕ!!!!!  Браво ИРИНА, твоему творческому потенциалу!!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/5734055.gif[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********net/5716647.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Татьяна Вильевна

Добрый день. Стесняюсь,  просить,  а  можно скопировать ваши клипы.  Если да,  то как, а если нет -  то  тоже как ????? Просто очень хорошие,  приятные клипы. СПАСИБО.

----------


## Vitolda

> Добрый день. Стесняюсь,  просить,  а  можно скопировать ваши клипы.  Если да,  то как, а если нет -  то  тоже как ????? Просто очень хорошие,  приятные клипы. СПАСИБО.


Татьяна, спасибо большое за ваши теплые слова о моих работах! Очень приятно их слышать! Еще приятнее знать, что хотите использовать мои клипы! 
Отвечу в теме, потому что подобные вопросы - и о том, можно ли скопировать, и о том, как это сделать - слышу не первый раз. Может быть мой ответ пригодится кому-то еще...
Все, что выставлено в темах моей мастерской конечно же можно скачать и использовать в работе. Ну или просто смотреть, если клип из темы с "отдушинками". Первый раз сделать это нужно так. В правом нижнем уголке окошечка с видео есть значок *YouTube*  Нажмите на него и видео откроется на видеохостинге YouTube. Затем наверху, в адресной строке браузера перед словом YouTube вставьте две буквы ss. То есть в случае с моим клипом "Село Подушкино", который имеет адрес http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm3adYN1yII должно получиться http://www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=bm3adYN1yII Затем нажмите на кнопку ввода (Enter) на клавиатуре. А дальше действуйте по предлагаемой инструкции. Вам будет предложено несколько форматов, в которых можно сохранить видео. Я обычно сохраняю для себя в мр4 360р. 
Если этот способ скачивания покажется Вам удобным - можете пользоваться им каждый раз. А можно согласиться с предложением установить у себя *SaveFrom.net помощник*. Устанавливается просто, быстро, зато потом у Вас появится волшебная кнопочка "скачать", которая будет появляться не только при просмотре видео на YouTube, но и на окошечке с видео на форуме. Нажмете на это "скачать" - и Вам предложат выбрать формат, в котором сохранить видео нужно.

УДАЧИ!!!

----------

mswetlana23 (06.06.2016)

----------


## Свет.точка

Ирочка!
Я недавно на форуме, не успела еще везде побывать, но случайно, по наводке из скорой помощи,  :Taunt:  попала к вам в тему.  Растерялась от такого обилия интересного материала.  
Спасибо вам огромное за то, что делитесь своими работами, замечательными клипами, не закрываете их от нас, новичков. Я очень много встречаю тем, где от нас все закрыто,  но  я по мере сил  пытаюсь делиться всем, что у меня есть.

----------


## Vitolda

И снова я попыталась потанцевать вместе со звуками музыки. Что-то типа зажигательного рок-н-ролла изобразить хотелось. Да и как усидишь на месте когда звучит песня *"Топ-топ" из репертуара группы "Мишель"*?

----------

Алусик (27.01.2016), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня хочу показать клип к любимой многим песне - 
*"Кашка" в исполнении Театра Песни "Талисман".*
Авторы песни  - *Егор Шашин* (музыка), *Наталья Кузьминых* (слова).

----------

Alexandra_B (30.01.2016), Lempi (11.12.2015), svetsvet (17.01.2017), Алусик (27.01.2016), гномик (27.01.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016), хохлушка (26.02.2016), Ярик (04.02.2016)

----------


## Valenta

ПРИШЛА. УВИДЕЛА. И.... СДАЛАСЬ!!!!!  :Tender: 
Как всегда, *Ирин,* супер выверенные, точные по характеру, энергетике, ритму работы!!! ЧУДЕСНО!!! Получила массу удовольствия!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_ Ирина!_ 

_ У Вас как всегда все здорово, красиво!!!  Клипы "Топ-топ" и "Кашка"-просто прелесть!!! _

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## vishulaev

Замечательные клипы, спасибо!!!!

----------


## ольга коробова

Дорогая Ирина!!! Спасибо, СПАСИБИЩЕ за ваш труд и щедрость!!!!! Просто не хватает слов описать те эмоции и чувства, которые испытываешь, прикасаясь к вашему творчеству. Ирина - мастер своего дела!!! Все работы - чудесные!!!! Спасибо! Ирина, вы вдохновляете на работу, на новые идеи!!! А это так необходимо в нашей работе, для любого музыкального руководителя! Удачи Вам во всех начинаниях!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Не знаю, пригодится ли кому-нибудь этот клип... Но уж ОЧЕНЬ мне песня понравилась!

*"Рыжий"
слова Натальи Сухой, музыка Сергея Поплавского
Исполняет Рома Свистунов*

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Не знаю, пригодится ли кому-нибудь этот клип... Но уж ОЧЕНЬ мне песня понравилась!
> 
> "Рыжий"


Какие РЫЖИКИ!!!!! Обалдеть! Ну, солнышки, да и только!

И как можно было найти СТОЛЬКО красивых рыжих детей?

Песня солнечная и дети солнечные, чудесные рыжики!

И пригодится клип, конечно! Это такой позитив! Такой подъем настроения!

Он может стать и психологической палочкой-выручалочкой - вдруг в группе есть "рыжики", которых дразнят? - показать какие они дети солнышка,... да и просто для релаксации и хорошего настроения!

В хмурую погоду или грустное настроение посмотришь такой фильм- и точно улыбнешься!

Спасибо, Иришка! Я - улыбалась и подпевала! Настроение  - отличное!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## лида-1410

> "Рыжий"
> слова Натальи Сухой, музыка Сергея Поплавского
> Исполняет Рома Свистунов


Какая прелесть, прекрасный клип!!!Детки, такие  очаровашки!!!Такой позитив!!!СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!

----------


## stranikira

Спасибо за новые ШЕДЕВРЫ!!! :040:  :040:  :040:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина!!!! Какой позитивный клип. Сколько много рыжих красок. Ваш клип-яркое солнце, которое согревает всех вокруг! Спасибо!!!*

----------


## ttanya

> Не знаю, пригодится ли кому-нибудь этот клип... Но уж ОЧЕНЬ мне песня понравилась!
> 
> "Рыжий"
> слова Натальи Сухой, музыка Сергея Поплавского
> Исполняет Рома Свистунов


Безусловно пригодится! У меня есть один такой рыжик. Он просто у нас очаровашка. Дети к счастью его не дразнят, но клип посмотрим обязательно, как только выйду на работу. Ведь он такой радостный, :Vishenka 13:  солнечный, :Vishenka 34:  позитивный. :Yahoo:  Просто для прекрасного настроения, особенно в осенние дождливые дни. Хочется подпевать и танцевать!!! Думаю, что и у детей будет такое же желание. СПАСИБО!!! :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, вот и я вернулась!.. Браво!!!! - "Топ-топ", "Кашка", "Рыжий" (так и хочется назвать просто "Рыжик"))) - замечательные работы, дарят радость и позитив и, действительно, как Аллочка пишет, - и подпевается, и пританцовывается))) Спасибо тебе за умение создать солнечное настроение даже в пасмурный день!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Ирина! У Вас замечательные клипы! Они востребованы! Я уже успела скачать несколько. Теперь жду скорее понедельника, чтобы показать их своим детям! Я, к сожалению, не умею создавать клипы, поэтому Ваши работы - это сокровище для меня!!! Спасибо Вам!!!* :Yes4:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## lenik

Ирочка, спасибо за ваши замечательные клипы: "Рыжий","Кашка", "Тот-топ","Грибная песенка", с большим удовольствием познакомлю своих деток, с такими чудесами, как всё красиво! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Девочки, спасибо за добрые слова о моих клипах в теме, в репутации и в личке! Рада, что мои работы нравятся! Что иногда попадаю в струю и успеваю украсить чей-нибудь праздник!
А клипы, которые покажу сегодня - наверняка опоздали... И в этом году уже точно не пригодятся... Но надеюсь все же, что когда-нибудь позже кто-то снова забредет ко мне в гости. И вот тогда... Вдруг да пригодится???

*"Ярмарка"*




Музыкальный файл был сохранен в моем компьютере без опознавательных знаков... Не знаю ни авторов, ни исполнителей... Буду благодарна тому, кто назовет мне их имена. Нехорошо как-то, что и клип мой на Ютубе без этих имен болтается...

----------

SVETLANA_NV (14.01.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), нутя (02.02.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Ольга Сара

> *"Ярмарка"*


Ирина, как замечательно вы придумали и создали такой яркий клип, иногда на Покров нечего детям показать , а тут ваша "Золотинка" появилась, спасибо

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, СПАСИБО за подаренный ПРАЗДНИК!!!!! Такое все нарядное, народное и вкусное!!! Детям очень понятный видеоряд (уж каждый, мне кажется, видел то, что на фотографиях, может себя представить и на народном гулянье, и в саду-огороде у бабушек-дедушек) А если и не видел, то захочет увидеть обязательно, ведь преподнесла ты это до того красиво, что хочется немедленно и бубликов, калачей попробовать с чаем из самоваров, и морковку подергать за кудрявые хвостики))))) 
Но, Ириночка... а поберечь себя?..Ты все-таки в компьютере?..

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Казалось бы простенькая такая "Песенка про двух утят" Елены Попляновой... А в ней - и веселая история, и рассказ о двух темпераментах, и решение нравственной задачи в доступной малышам форме - помоги другому, когда ему грустно.. И, конечно же, задача музыкальная - знакомство (или закрепление, у кого как) с мажором и минором. 
Клип для знакомства с песенкой сделала  на основе фотографий. Пыталась "разглядеть выражения лиц" этих малышей... А уж как это получилось - судить вам!

*Елена Поплянова "Песенка про двух утят"*




Вот здесь - http://youtu.be/wMKCx3RAiNM - клип с минусовой фонограммой

----------

Добронрава (17.03.2019), нутя (02.02.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Тебе просто замечательно удалось, Ириша, "разглядеть лица"))))))) Это надо же было такие фотографии отыскать!!!Такое чувство, что фотографы снимали специально к этой песне, искали сюжеты они, а не ты)) Очень хорошо получилось! Спасибо тебе! Я же говорю, что ДАР у тебя!!! Далеко не каждому дано вот так "сотворить" видеоклип! Удивляюсь и радуюсь одновременно!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> Казалось бы простенькая такая "Песенка про двух утят" Елены Попляновой... А в ней - и веселая история, и рассказ о двух темпераментах, и решение нравственной задачи в доступной малышам форме - помоги другому, когда ему грустно.. И, конечно же, задача музыкальная - знакомство (или закрепление, у кого как) с мажором и минором.


_Ирина! Вы просто кудесница, волшебница! Какой замечательный клип, как искусно подобраны фотографии и как малышам все будет понятно, доступно - послушать песенку и всё увидеть на
 экране. Я думаю, что и старшим интересно будет посмотреть, а потом и побеседовать с ними об увиденном._ 



> Пыталась "разглядеть выражения лиц" этих малышей... А уж как это получилось - судить вам!


_А получилось просто восхитительно!!! Спасибо Вам за все Ваши клипы, фильмы, которые так украшают праздники, музыкальные занятия, а как их любят дети, не передать словами Когда они только заходят в музыкальный  зал и видят приготовленный к работе экран -  радость у детей на лицах- неописуемая. А уж как стараются и петь , и танцевать, предвкушая снова увидеть Ваши уже знакомые и совсем новые волшебные клипы, поиграть в Ваши ритмяшки и как помогают детям Ваши фильмы понять, почувствовать  характер, настроение каждого произведения при слушании музыки. Как украсили Ваши клипы  наши осенние праздники и  моё РМО на тему " Использование ИКТ на музыкальном занятии". День матери! И снова, как и в прошлом году,  праздник начался с показа клипа "Разговор ребенка с богом". У мамочек и бабушек слезы на глазах, дети сидели, как зачарованные! Столько эмоций на лицах!!! Танец "Губки бантиком" сопровождался Вашим клипом, а песню "Мама" с Вашим клипом я поставила в этом году на финал.  За основу снова взяла танцевальную композицию Аллы Анатольевны, немного изменив построение (врассыпную) и композицию, так как у меня танцевали две  подготовительные группы  (смотрелось прекрасно). Завершился праздник аплодисментами и слезами радости на глазах у всех присутствующих. 
К сожалению не все музыкальные руководители в нашем районе имеют  возможность использования экрана...  Ну а я начинала с компьютера, как только познакомилась с Вашим творчеством (было такое огромное желание познакомить деток с Вашими шедеврами); затем переносная доска, а теперь у меня в зале  экран.
 Я благодарна судьбе, что однажды я зашла к Вам в гости в Ваш тёплый, уютный, гостеприимный домик, познакомилась с Вашим творчеством,  влюбилась в каждое Ваше творение и стараюсь всё это преподнести своим ребятишкам. Сейчас у нас у всех "Горячая пора", а вы находите время создавать такие изюминки, такие замечательные, детские, обучающие, воспитывающие, развивающие мультяшные фильмы. А нам только остаётся  знакомить с ними своих деток.
__ Я никогда не устану говорить Вам -
_

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## MarinaMi

> "Песенка про двух утят" Елены Попляновой


Замечательная песенка! Дающая возможность и прочувствовать смену настроения в музыке, и осознанно работать над ритмом. И хороший повод поговорить с ребятами о дружбе. 
Ириша, клип получился очень славный! Представляю объём проведённой тобой предварительной работы по подбору фотографий. Наверное, сотни утят прошли вереницей перед глазами... Спасибо за твоё трудолюбие и терпение, за кропотливый труд. Результат - замечательное видео сопровождение к хорошей детской песне. Такие клипы очень украшают и занятия, и праздничные мероприятия.
Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Второй день гуляю по вашим страничкам, сразу написать  "спасибо"- не решилась, чувства переполняют!
Сказать"красиво"- ничего не сказать, "профессионально"- скучно для таких клипов. Согласна со всеми коллегами "чудесно, славно..."
каждый образ передаете по-своему, разнообразно, многогранно. Спасибо!
Сразу чувствуется, что вы творите от души и для души. Спасибо! Удачи!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова о счастливых минутах форумской жизни...

Как только в ноябре услышала я вот эту фонограмму крошечной песни Оли Сивухиной http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4940887 так и задохнулась от ощущения простого счастья! Тихого и спокойного, и очень-очень светлого и доброго!
И опять себя счастливой почувствовала от того, что попала на этот форум, не свернула моя дорожка в сторону!

С ноября все собиралась "увидеть" эту Олину малышку... Наконец, это случилось!

----------


## olga kh

Ой, как, Ириш!!!! Спасибо-преспасибо тебе - ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!!! Ульяшечка будет очень рада - она знает эту бабушкину песенку, баюкала ее, и мама поет теперь))) такие иллюстрации хорошие - очень люблю такие, Доброта оттуда глядит, Нежность улыбается...И так хорошо на душе становится, и так верится, что все, кто увидит этих забавных улыбчивых мишек и слонов, никогда не сможет сделать ничего плохого - ведь разве можно разрушать вот такой Мир?..Ириночка, ты сделала мне ТАКОЙ ПОДАРОК!!! Сижу и улыбаюсь сама себе)))) Нормально это?))))

----------


## svetsvet

> И снова о счастливых минутах форумской жизни...
> 
> Как только в ноябре услышала я вот эту фонограмму крошечной песни Оли Сивухиной http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4940887 так и задохнулась от ощущения простого счастья! Тихого и спокойного, и очень-очень светлого и доброго!
> И опять себя счастливой почувствовала от того, что попала на этот форум, не свернула моя дорожка в сторону!
> 
> С ноября все собиралась "увидеть" эту Олину малышку... Наконец, это случилось!





> Ой, как, Ириш!!!! Спасибо-преспасибо тебе - ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!!! Ульяшечка будет очень рада - она знает эту бабушкину песенку, баюкала ее, и мама поет теперь))) такие иллюстрации хорошие - очень люблю такие, Доброта оттуда глядит, Нежность улыбается...И так хорошо на душе становится, и так верится, что все, кто увидит этих забавных улыбчивых мишек и слонов, никогда не сможет сделать ничего плохого - ведь разве можно разрушать вот такой Мир?..Ириночка, ты сделала мне ТАКОЙ ПОДАРОК!!! Сижу и улыбаюсь сама себе)))) Нормально это?))))


*Девочки мои дорогие: Олечка и Иринушка, а уж как я задохнулась от счастья..... Сначала, когда услышала Олину песню и сейчас -после просмотра клипа. Спасибо миллион раз! Такая светлая колыбельная малявочка!*  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## ~Марина~

> С ноября все собиралась "увидеть" эту Олину малышку... Наконец, это случилось!


Ириночка, так трогательно, нежно и спокойно получилось! 
Под стать такой красивой музыке, аранжировке!  :Tender: 
Спасибо Олечке, Саше! :Ok: 
Очень понравилось! Спасибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Valenta

> И снова о счастливых минутах форумской жизни...
> Как только в ноябре услышала я вот эту фонограмму крошечной песни Оли Сивухиной http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4940887 так и задохнулась от ощущения простого счастья! Тихого и спокойного, и очень-очень светлого и доброго!
> И опять себя счастливой почувствовала от того, что попала на этот форум, не свернула моя дорожка в сторону!
> С ноября все собиралась "увидеть" эту Олину малышку... Наконец, это случилось!


*Ириш,* *СПАСИБО* тебе за очередную душевную работу! Действительно, всё очень красиво, мягко, искренне случилось!

----------


## Vitolda

Этот клип делала еще осенью... Вдруг да пригодится еще кому-нибудь!

*"Родители-крокодители" 
Музыка Синявского, слова Усачева
*




http://youtu.be/vBBNeK8ZPzQ - здесь этот же клип с минусом

----------

Добронрава (17.03.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> "Родители-крокодители" 
> Музыка Синявского, слова Усачева


Какое исполнение чистое, приятное! Кто это, Ириш, поет?..А клип такой получился мультяшечный, веселенький, тоже с юмором, как и сама песня! Спасибо! Разные песни тебя вдохновляют, а мы одинаково радуемся, что ты есть и что не устаешь творить!..

И за ссылку - СПАСИБО!!! :Blush2:  Приятно, заботушка!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> "Я никогда не устаю, от того, что я всегда пою!"


И, правда, *Ирочка,* не устаёшь творить! Сколько новых работ в твоей темке появилось! Одна другой лучше! 
И если большинство их них сделаны в присущей тебе философско-сдержанной интеллигентной манере, к которой уже привыкли все мы-поклонники твоего творчества, то "РОДИТЕЛИ-КРОКОДИТЕЛИ" - неожиданный выверт (в самом хорошем смысле этого слова  :Taunt: ) :Ok: 
Мультяшно, весело и ОЧЕНЬ выразительно и эмоционально!!!! Как тебе в голову приходят такие идейки, удивляюсь! :Meeting:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А с КАКИМ удовольствием мои ребята поют песни про зверят из Аллиных весенних дисков!!! Улыбки с лица не сходят, глазки так и сияют! И не замечают ребята, что не просто играют, а учатся! 

*"Зверята потерялись"*  из диска *"Весна идет"* - одна из первых проб в инсценировании песни в средней группе. А еще и пение по подгруппам и с солистами. Трижды звучала эта песня в моем саду, а солистами - мамой Кошкой и мамой Уткой в разные годы были и взрослые, и девочки. Так эта песня помогает выразительность развивать - и в пении, и в мимике, и в движениях! И между делом знакомимся с мажором и минором.. Здесь это так понятно! Весело играют зверята - мажор звучит, а потерялись, или мамы плачут, найти своих детей не могут - минор.




А *"Цыпленок - дирижер"* из диска *"Подарок маме"* неизменным успехом пользуется у старших ребят! С ТАКИМ задором распевают!!! И каждый, даже самый стеснительный, обязательно хочет примерить на себя роль и цыпленка, и кота, и собаки, и курочки! Ну а те, кто партию "хора" исполняет - лицами, глазами равнодушными не остаются и с нетерпением ждут своих строчек, чтобы помочь рассказать эту веселую историю! Вот так между делом и солировать учимся, точно интонировать мелодию и понятия "соло", "хор", "ансамбль" становятся еще понятнее! 




У меня у самой эти песни неизменно поднимают настроение и вызывают добрую улыбку! Снова и снова хочется слушать, петь, играть в песни с ребятами! Вот и сейчас, предчувствую первые встречи с песнями и детский восторг! 

*СПАСИБО за счастливые минуты!!!*

----------

aichka (17.01.2016), lenik (22.01.2016), mochalova19 (17.04.2016), Muzira (16.04.2016), olga kh (17.01.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (19.01.2016), ttanya (20.02.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (02.02.2016), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> "Зверята потерялись" из диска "Весна идет"





> "Цыпленок - дирижер" из диска "Подарок маме"


*
Если честно-  я сама так люблю эти песни , и мои дети очень их любят, и разучивать их с детьми обожаю - с каждым занятием эти сценки становятся более выразительными и убедительными!

А твои фильмы- это же чудо какое-то - мультяшные, умилительные пушистики настолько трогают, заставляют улыбнуться и замерев, ахнуть- как же здорово рассказаны эти истории твоими творческими руками и доброй душой!

Спасибо тысячу раз!!! Настоящие песенки- картинки!*

[img]http://*********su/6997309.png[/img]

----------

ttanya (20.02.2016), Vitolda (17.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, Аллочка, СПАСИБО-СПАСИБО вам за доставленное удовольствие вновь "встретиться" с полюбившимися песнями и, действительно, "окунуться" в весну с головой))) Сразу вспомнилось, как танцевали дети под песню "Весна пришла", как инсценировали песню "Как зверята потерялись". А другие песни - просто наслаждение слушать! Конечно, нереально исполнить все то, что написано(( Грустно от этого, но что делать?..Зато снова можно будет пригласить детей в весенний "кинозал" и порадовать Иришиными "зарисовками" к Аллочкиным песням.Это будет замечательный ПОДАРОК!!!

----------

aichka (18.01.2016), Vitolda (18.01.2016), Ронина Татьяна (18.01.2016)

----------


## Ронина Татьяна

Как зайдешь к Вам в гости всегда найдешь что-то интересное, не оторвешься!  Спасибо Вам за ваши идеи и за Ваш талант!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня на моей страничке снова клип, который появился благодаря форуму. 
Арина сочинила песню:



> Не нашла ни одной песни для детей о Юрии Гагарине, пришлось придумать.
> 
> "Гагарин"


Катя украсила ее фонограммой:




> Фонограмма от Катюши Ким!!!
> 
> "Гагарин"


Ксения спела:




> Плюс песни "Гагарин"


И завершающим аккордом появился мой клип. Вот здесь с плюсом:




А здесь - с минусом, для тех, у кого песню исполняют дети: https://youtu.be/_5I-yl3GfH8

Приближается день космонавтики! Да не простой, а юбилейный! 55 лет полету Гагарина! Воспитывая у детей любовь к Родине. гордость за нее, нужно и об этом вспомнить тоже! Буду рада, если мой клип пригодится кому-нибудь.

----------

aichka (10.04.2016), laks_arina (09.04.2016), Lara (06.05.2016), lenik (19.02.2017), lipa29 (10.04.2016), MarinaMi (10.04.2016), mochalova19 (17.04.2016), Muzira (16.04.2016), nezabudka-8s (09.04.2016), olga kh (09.04.2016), Tata74 (10.04.2018), Виноград (11.04.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (10.04.2016), Елена М (10.04.2016), Ирина-Ирен (10.04.2016), Лорис (10.04.2016), Ольга Сара (09.04.2016), Раисса (10.04.2016), Римма1961 (10.04.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> Буду рада, если мой клип пригодится кому-нибудь.


*Спасибо большое, Ирочка!*

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Приближается день космонавтики! Да не простой, а юбилейный! 55 лет полету Гагарина! Воспитывая у детей любовь к Родине. гордость за нее, нужно и об этом вспомнить тоже! Буду рада, если мой клип пригодится кому-нибудь.


Конечно, пригодится, Ирочка!!! Обязательно пригодится! Искала недавно хоть что-нибудь подобное для детей, и вот - опять твое ТВОРЕНИЕ!!! Да еще и на песню Аришину, которую так помогли "нарядить" Катюша с Ксюшей)) Благодарностям нет конца!!! Спасибо  вам, девочки!!! Просто хочется УРА!!!!! кричать во все горло)))

----------

aichka (10.04.2016), laks_arina (10.04.2016), Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> И завершающим аккордом появился мой клип.


Замечательная работа! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------

aichka (10.04.2016), laks_arina (10.04.2016), Vitolda (10.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один клип, появившийся благодаря творческому союзу форумчан!

К  песенке - малышке *"Спать пора" Оли Сивухиной* я уже обращалась, вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4971634

Время шло - и малышка подросла! Теперь у песенки два куплета! Да еще и зазвучала она не только замечательной фонограммой Александра Зорина, но и голосом Марины Мельник!

Подрос и мой клип! Теперь, когда Оля в своей теме познакомила всех с новым вариантом песни http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5197963 и я с ОГРОМНЫМ удовольствием покажу свой клип. 
СПАСИБО за песенку!!! ОЧЕНЬ нравится!!!

----------

aichka (10.04.2016), elena_vrn (24.07.2016), EVGESKA (06.05.2016), Ksanih (28.08.2016), laks_arina (10.04.2016), Lara (06.05.2016), lenik (15.04.2016), MarinaMi (10.04.2016), mochalova19 (17.04.2016), olga kh (10.04.2016), svetsvet (18.04.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (10.04.2016), tatjan60 (18.09.2016), ttanya (11.04.2016), Valenta (10.04.2016), varvara7371 (09.05.2016), Алена43 (07.05.2016), Анжела72 (14.05.2016), Виноград (11.04.2016), гномик (07.05.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (10.04.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Ирина-Ирен (10.04.2016), Ладога (11.04.2016), лариса61 (13.04.2016), НСА (26.11.2017), ольга марущак (11.07.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*Ириночка, БЛАГОДАРНА тебе БЕСКОНЕЧНО!!! Ты всегда находишь иллюстрации именно те, что нужно, они всегда к месту, перекликаются между собой, и получается очередное Чудо!!! Спасибо, что ты есть и всегда помогаешь "увидеть" музыку так изумительно!!!*

----------

aichka (10.04.2016), lenik (15.04.2016), Vitolda (10.04.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> *Ириночка, БЛАГОДАРНА тебе БЕСКОНЕЧНО!!! Ты всегда находишь иллюстрации именно те, что нужно, они всегда к месту, перекликаются между собой, и получается очередное Чудо!!! Спасибо, что ты есть и всегда помогаешь "увидеть" музыку так изумительно!!!*


Те же мысли, в той же форме...  по одной тропиночке опять прошли  :Meeting: 
СПАСИБО, ИРИНА!
 :Vishenka 32:

----------

aichka (10.04.2016), lenik (15.04.2016), olga kh (10.04.2016), ttanya (10.04.2016), Vitolda (10.04.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> я с ОГРОМНЫМ удовольствием покажу свой клип.


Спасибо, Ирочка! Вкус во всём от первого до последнего такта... А уж деткам как понравится!!! 

Они же визуалисты.

----------

aichka (10.04.2016), ttanya (11.04.2016), Vitolda (10.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> СПАСИБО за песенку!!! ОЧЕНЬ нравится!!!


 _Ирина! А Вам спасибо за сказочный клип к этой песне.  Какая красота! Как здорово подобраны все картинки!  Сама смотрела с удовольствием.  Уже завтра посмотрим с продолжением, как раз  у моих малышей  будет музыкальное занятие. Спасибо творческому союзу: Ольге за песню, Марине за её чудесный нежный голосок, Саше Зорину за прекрасную аранжировку, а Вам, Ирина, за  наикрасивейшее завершение творческой работы!!! Спасибо!!_

----------

aichka (10.04.2016), olga kh (10.04.2016), Vitolda (10.04.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> К песенке - малышке "Спать пора" Оли Сивухиной


Класс! СПАСИБО за замечательные картинки.
Не могу скачать, Ютуб не пускает. Помогите, если не жалко. СПАСИБО!

----------

Vitolda (11.04.2016)

----------


## Лорис

> И завершающим аккордом появился мой клип. Вот здесь с плюсом:


Очень актуально СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

Vitolda (11.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> Класс! СПАСИБО за замечательные картинки.
> Не могу скачать, Ютуб не пускает. Помогите, если не жалко. СПАСИБО!


Не понимаю, что за капризы у ютуба... Не первая жалоба уже, что скачать не получается...
Поэтому даю ссылки на яндекс диск 
https://yadi.sk/d/qV9mlspXoHswP - здесь *"Спать пора"* с минусовой фонограммой
https://yadi.sk/d/tc3swWaqpD4wR - здесь этот же клип с плюсом

Ну и заодно *"Гагарин"* - https://yadi.sk/d/2n4bcEghqs38D - здесь минус
https://yadi.sk/d/XMktIgIFqu3Bq  - здесь  с голосом

----------

ki-ki (11.04.2016), laks_arina (13.04.2016), Lana9370 (11.07.2018), Lara (06.05.2016), lenik (19.02.2017), mochalova19 (17.04.2016), olga kh (11.04.2016), oxanaageeva (28.04.2016), SVETLANA M. (12.04.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (11.04.2016), ttanya (11.04.2016), Valenta (11.04.2016), varvara7371 (09.05.2016), Анжела72 (14.05.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), Елена М (07.05.2016), Ирина-Ирен (16.04.2016), лариса61 (13.04.2016), Лорис (11.04.2016), Наталья0405 (22.05.2016)

----------


## Valenta

Ириш, за "ГАГАРИНА" СПАСИБО! Завораживает вращение гигантского земного шара! Фото Гагарина изумительные!!!! Один из нас, и в то же время... только ОДИН из всех! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

olga kh (11.04.2016), ttanya (11.04.2016), Vitolda (11.04.2016), Ирина-Ирен (16.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> Ну и заодно "Гагарин"


_Ирина! Мы уже сегодня посмотрели с ребятами. Лично у меня просто мурашки по коже. И такая гордость за страну-не передать словами! Спасибо!!!_

----------

Vitolda (11.04.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Ирина! Мы уже сегодня посмотрели с ребятами. Лично у меня просто мурашки по коже. И такая гордость за страну-не передать словами! Спасибо!!!


Мы тоже с детьми сегодня смотрели этот красивый клип! Дети в восторге! Сочетание видео земли из космоса и такие замечательные фотографии Гагарина- потрясающее впечатление оказало на детей!

Спасибо Арине за песню и Иришке за создание великолепного клипа, который внушает гордость за страну, воссоздает грандиозность космоса в сочетание с доброй, знаменитой улыбкой Гагарина!

Дети были в восторге- гул и восхищение сопровождали весь клип: от первой до последней минуты!

А воспитатели, которые завтра дают открытые занятия на город - тут же схватили этот клип себе для открытого просмотра - путешествия по галактике!

Так что спасибо от меня, воспитателей и от наших детей! Просто космическое спасибо!

[img]http://*********ru/9371601.jpg[/img]

----------

laks_arina (13.04.2016), ttanya (12.04.2016), Vitolda (11.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Пока делала клип к песне *"Радуга" Зои Красуляк, перевод Людмилы Кирилловой, исполняет Юля Селиверстова* и настроение стало ярким, радужным, разноцветным!!! СПАСИБО авторам яркой заводной песни!




А еще *спасибо* *Катюше Маканиной,* которая прописала мелодию в минусовой фонограмме и сделала песню доступной для исполнения дошколятами!
Вот здесь этот же клип с минусом:

----------

EVGESKA (06.05.2016), fatinija (21.05.2016), Lara (06.05.2016), lenik (19.02.2017), Lenylya (07.05.2016), lipa29 (10.05.2016), mishel61 (06.05.2016), sima (26.06.2016), SVETUSIK (08.09.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (08.05.2016), ttanya (06.05.2016), Valenta (07.05.2016), Алена43 (07.05.2016), Анжела72 (14.05.2016), гномик (07.05.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (07.05.2016), Инна Корепанова (10.07.2016), Ладога (07.05.2016), лариса61 (11.02.2018), Лорис (06.05.2016), Марийка-Умница (08.05.2016), НСА (02.03.2017), Триолька (12.05.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Ну как же здорово и красиво! Хочется прыгать на одной ножке и танцевать!

Только вчера я радовалась прописанной мелодией в песне, которую сделала Катюша, а сегодня- ещё один подарок!

Такой яркий, чудесный, радужный, веселый, светлый получился фильм!

Весь мир - в красках!!! В красках радуги!

Ириш, как же вовремя, и какой замечательный фильм- зарисовка к этой потрясающей песне!

Настроение - прекрасное после просмотра твоего фильма!

Уверена, что все, кто посмотрит этот фильм, влюбится в него и в эту песню!

Хочется пересматривать снова и снова и петь, и танцевать!

Фильм ОЧЕНЬ украсит утренник! На его фоне песня будет такой нарядной!

СПАСИБО!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/9680363.jpg[/img]

----------

mishel61 (07.05.2016), ttanya (06.05.2016), Vitolda (06.05.2016)

----------


## Алена43

> клип к песне "Радуга"


*Иришенька! Спасибо за такую красоту!* 

[img]http://*********ru/9663818.gif[/img]

----------

aichka (07.05.2016), Vitolda (07.05.2016)

----------


## гномик

> клип к песне "Радуга" Зои Красуляк, перевод Людмилы Кирилловой, исполняет Юля Селиверстова


Ирина, огромное спасибо за красоту и настроение!!!!!Хочется пересматривать снова и снова!Фильм  получился яркий,веселый, радужный! Будет прекрасное украшение утренника!!! Спасибо  творческому союзу!!!!! :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

aichka (07.05.2016), Vitolda (07.05.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, не перестаю восхищаться твоими работами. Радуга во всём...... Клавиши и те радужные.... Ирина, огромное спасибо за украшение песни. Каждая твоя работа - это знак качества. СПАСИБО!!!!!!! Спасибо  Зое Красуляк, Людмиле Кирилловой, Юле Селиверстовой, Катюше Маканиной - девчонки, вы талант. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (08.05.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> Пока делала клип к песне "Радуга" Зои Красуляк, перевод Людмилы Кирилловой, исполняет Юля Селиверстова и настроение стало ярким, радужным, разноцветным!!! СПАСИБО авторам яркой заводной песни!


Ириша! Большое спасибо за все твои ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ работы!!! Они великолепны!!!

----------

Vitolda (08.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодняшний клип делала не задумываясь, как будто пазлы в картинку складывала.. А перед тем как показать всем своим гостям - задумалась о том, в какую же тему клип к песне поселить... 
Вроде бы можно в тему взросления, ведь о том, что дети читать учатся, буквы изучают! Но в той теме у меня все песни серьезные и возвышенные живут! А тут - незамысловатая игрушечка получилась... Так что пусть ЗДЕСЬ живет!!!

*"Мой Букварик"
Наталия Май, русский текст Людмилы Кирилловой
поет Юля Селиверстова*

----------

aichka (13.05.2016), EVGESKA (03.06.2016), Jaga (10.04.2018), lenik (19.02.2017), olga kh (12.05.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (14.05.2016), ttanya (14.05.2016), Анжела72 (14.05.2016), Виноград (16.07.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Олга Кобелева (14.06.2016), Ольга Сара (13.05.2016), Олюр (02.07.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо за ИГРУШЕЧКУ, Ириша!))) Любимые мои буковки-человечки там - очень нравятся))) Спасибо авторам песни, всем, кто делится такой красотой для создания чудесных видеороликов! А уж твоему, Ириш, таланту в очередной раз порадовалась! Замечательная работа!!!

----------

aichka (13.05.2016), Vitolda (12.05.2016)

----------


## aichka

> "Мой Букварик"


Как же здорово, что появился"Букварик", который можно не только спеть, но и рассмотреть, полюбоваться!

В этом году беру эту замечательную песню Натальи Май, и твой клип, Ирочка, настолько кстати! Как приятно видеть такую красивую работу, с яркими картинками, веселыми буквами и человечками!

Как всегда, твой фильм очень украсит исполнение песни! Дети будут счастливы!

Спасибо!!!!

[img]http://*********ru/9699330.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (14.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> Как же здорово, что появился"Букварик", который можно не только спеть, но и рассмотреть, полюбоваться!
> 
> В этом году беру эту замечательную песню Натальи Май


 Я тоже в этом году беру на выпускной эту песню! Моим ребятам она очень полюбилась и они с огромным удовольствием поют ее! А раз поют, то на экране будет клип с минусовой фонограммой. Решила этот вариант тоже выставить здесь, может быть пригодится кому-нибудь еще!

----------

EVGESKA (03.06.2016), olga kh (14.05.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (14.05.2016), ttanya (14.05.2016), Анжела72 (14.05.2016), Виноград (16.07.2016), Лорис (18.05.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Милая, милая Ирочка!

Вот и отзвенели выпускные утренники, и я от всего сердца говорю тебе спасибо за твои чудесные клипы, которые украшали и мой музыкальный зал, сопровождая песни, танцы, и, я уверена, что они радовали зрителей во многих детских садах многих стран!

Они настолько хороши, ярки, позитивны, сделаны так красиво, выдержаны в едином стиле, с таким чувством меры, стиля и со вкусом, с такой бережностью и любовью, что любой твой клип к детским песням- это отдельное произведение искусства!

Без твоих фильмов не мыслим ни один утренник любого времени года!

И твои фильмы к выпускному- как всегда -были великолепны! 
Спасибо тебе большущее за помощь, за душевность твоих работ, их музыкальность и красоту!*

[img]http://*********ru/10014003.gif[/img]

----------

EVGESKA (03.06.2016), ttanya (15.06.2016), Vitolda (03.06.2016), Виноград (16.07.2016)

----------


## Karamel

А ещё хочется поздравить с Победой в конкурсе.

----------

aichka (04.10.2016), olga kh (04.10.2016), Valenta (04.10.2016), Vitolda (04.10.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! От всей души поздравляю Вас с ПОБЕДОЙ в конкурсе!!!!!!! Удачи и новых творений!!!!
_

----------

aichka (07.10.2016), olga kh (04.10.2016), Valenta (05.10.2016), Vitolda (04.10.2016)

----------


## Лорис

*Ирина, поздравляю с победой в конкурсе!*

----------

aichka (07.10.2016), olga kh (10.10.2016), Vitolda (06.10.2016)

----------


## alla-mus

Ирина, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям девочек!  Успехов, здоровья вам и вашим деткам!

----------

olga kh (10.10.2016), Vitolda (10.10.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Большое СПАСИБО всем, кто от души поздравил меня с призовым местом в конкурсе "Песенная карусель 2016"!!! Мне радостно не только от результата, но и от этих ваших добрых слов!!!
По правилам конкурса в этом году можно было выставить два клипа к детским песням. Один из них - "Осень пришла" с песней Юрия Верижникова, я показала на форуме уже после окончания голосования на конкурсе, вот здесь - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5254017 Этот клип был тоже достаточно высоко оценен на конкурсе.

А призовое место получил один из моих клипов сделанных раньше.. Один из моих любимых... 

"Сказка" сл. Т.Керстен, муз. К.Костин

----------

krinka (02.09.2017), larisakoly (18.01.2017), lenik (14.12.2016), MarinaMi (12.10.2016), olga kh (29.11.2016), ttanya (02.12.2016), Валентина Андреева (02.12.2016), Елена М (29.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (11.10.2016), лариса61 (07.02.2018), Олюр (01.12.2016), Парина (29.11.2016)

----------


## эллона

> А призовое место получил один из моих клипов сделанных раньше.. Один из моих любимых... 
> 
> "Сказка" сл. Т.Керстен, муз. К.Костин


Ирина, просто завораживающая красота, и правда сказочно красиво, фантастично,спасибо!!!!!!!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (10.10.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

В старшей и подготовительной группе сейчас я то девочек отдельно к себе в зал возьму, то мальчиков.. А тем, кто в это время в группе остается - интересно - и что это сейчас в зале делается??? Подготовишки  у меня на другом этаже живут.. А вот старшие - совсем рядышком.. Так и стараются подслушать! 
Сейчас уже  девочки посмелее петь стали, позвонче! И мальчишки открытие сделали:"А ведь они про нас поют!" И уже от этого факта ходят гордые и довольные!!! Представляю, с каким удовольствием слушать будут, когда девочки их, будущих бойцов, поздравят с праздником мужчин! В первый раз в жизни получат мальчишки в подарок ПЕСНЮ! Звонкую и радостную, бодрую и заводную! Ну как не стать после этого постоянными защитниками девочек???
А живет песня в диске *"Песни для самых-самых" Аллы Евтодьевой* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343

----------

aichka (07.02.2017), olga kh (08.02.2017), Алена43 (27.03.2017), НСА (12.02.2017), Олюр (01.03.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И мальчиков-подготовишек тоже ждет сюрприз!!! И для них девочки песню исполнят! Сейчас поют, и, возможно, впервые такие серьезные мысли о привычных и знакомых с раннего детства озорниках в голову приходят! Звенят девчоночьи голоса радостно и торжественно! Сюрприз готовится!!!

А песня *"С 23 февраля"* тоже живет в диске *Аллы Евтодьевой "Песни для самых-самых"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343

----------

aichka (10.02.2017), olga kh (11.02.2017), Алена43 (27.03.2017), НСА (12.02.2017), Олюр (01.03.2017), Парина (14.02.2017)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо тебе огромное, Ирочка, за это великолепное виденье моих песен для мальчишек! Прекрасные клипы!
Мои девчонки- и старших, и подготовительной групп уже вовсю распевают эти песни!

Мы будем их петь и на 23 февраля, и на 8 марта! 

А твои фильмы так украсят эти номера!

На самом деле,может быть, впервые, мальчишки прикинули на себя это будущее взросление, свою ответственность -настоящую и будущую- за девочек, семью, Родину!

Первый раз подумалось, что из этих забияк и драчунов получатся рыцари и солдаты!

Большая работа текстовая шла перед разучиванием - и девчонки поют, готовя мальчикам песенные подарки- с осознанием каждого слова!

А твои чудесные фильмы- дадут им ещё большее понимание смысла песен, спасибо тебе огромное! Чудесные получились фильмы! 
Добрые и понятные, веселые и серьезные кадры, перемежающиеся друг с другом, яркие и образные - делают песни ещё понятнее и нагляднее, как всегда, сделанные мастерски и с любовью!

Большущее спасибо! Моей благодарности нет предела! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (11.02.2017), Vitolda (10.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Девочек старшей и подготовительной групп в моем саду в этом году тоже ожидает песенное поздравление! Мальчишки поют с огромной готовностью и радостью! А еще и с гордостью - чувствуя свою значимость для девочек, готовность защищать и охранять! А помогает им все это почувствовать  песня *Аллы Евтодьевой "Мы девчонок поздравляем"* из диска *"Песни для самых-самых"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343

----------

aichka (15.02.2017), lenik (19.02.2017), olga kh (15.02.2017), Елена Эрнст (25.06.2017), Олюр (17.02.2017)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо огромное, Ирочка! Ты, как всегда, приходишь на помощь, и поднимаешь настроение!

Расчудесные клипы - светлые, радостные, позитивные, жизнеутверждающие, прекрасные!

Так и хочется под них петь, уже не представляю без твоих фильмов исполнение песен! 

Они- как естественные составляющие к тексту и музыке, так чудесно дополняющие сами песни, так замечательно их представляющие и раскрывающие содержание и настрой!

Спасибо тебе огромное за твою чуткость, единомыслие, музыкальный вкус и мастерство!

----------

Vitolda (17.02.2017), Олюр (22.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Так любят старшие девчонки на весеннем празднике показать себя маленькими женщинами! Повыбражать, пококетничать, похвастаться нарядами, фигурками, манерами и симпатичными личиками, которые так и сверкают! Ну ОЧЕНЬ хотят быть похожими на своих мамочек!!!

В этом году моим девчатам помогает песня *Ольги Серафимовны Конопелько "Я на мамочку похожей быть хочу!"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5147969
Девочки просто в восторге от песни! СПАСИБО автору!

----------

aichka (20.02.2017), aniram23 (26.02.2017), laks_arina (28.02.2017), lenik (23.04.2017), MarinaMi (28.01.2018), mishel61 (24.01.2018), olga kh (20.02.2017), svetsvet (27.02.2017), Valenta (26.02.2017), гномик (26.02.2017), Елена Эрнст (25.06.2017), Ирина-Ирен (27.02.2017), Ладога (28.02.2017), лариса61 (07.02.2018), Людмилая (20.02.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (27.02.2017), НСА (02.03.2017), Ольга Сара (20.02.2017), Олюр (22.02.2017), Парина (28.02.2017), Раисса (04.03.2018), Ригина (27.01.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, СПАСИБО!!!!!!! Очень любим тоже с девочками эту песню Ольги Серафимовны) Ольга Серафимовна, радуюсь за Вас и тоже благодарю за песню!!!!

----------

aichka (21.02.2017), Valenta (26.02.2017), Vitolda (20.02.2017)

----------


## Олюр

> "Я на мамочку похожей быть хочу!"


Ирочка, не клип, а само очарование! Спасибо огромное!  

**

----------

aichka (22.02.2017), olga kh (22.02.2017), Valenta (26.02.2017), Vitolda (22.02.2017), Лорис (22.02.2017)

----------


## Valenta

> ...В этом году моим девчатам помогает песня *Ольги Серафимовны Конопелько "Я на мамочку похожей быть хочу!"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5147969
> Девочки просто в восторге от песни! СПАСИБО автору!


СПАСИБО АвторАМ!!! И за песню, и за чудесный добрый клип!!!! :Tender: 
МО-ЛОД-ЦЫ!!!!!!

----------

aichka (27.02.2017), olga kh (26.02.2017), Vitolda (26.02.2017), Олюр (01.03.2017)

----------


## Светлана Игнатьева

Ирина, я просмотрела Ваши клипы, Вы – молодец! 
Сделано очень качественно, профессионально и со вкусом.
Я некоторое время работала на телевидении и в видеостудии, 
знаю, какая это работа. 
Взяла себе в «копилочку» клип «Ода музыке».
У меня в следующем учебном году будет «Музыкальная гостиная»,
я с Вашего разрешения хочу использовать этот клип.

----------

aichka (06.08.2017), Vitolda (06.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Люблю песни подобного настроения! Наполненные оптимизмом и любовью к жизни, миру, людям!!! 

Итак, знакомьтесь:
*Александр Ермолов
"О планете голубой"*
исполняет автор



А вот здесь - этот же клип,  но песня звучит в другом исполнении: *поет Варя Мизюрина*
https://yadi.sk/d/HaxgWlRz3PaxX7

----------

aichka (23.01.2018), lenik (07.04.2018), olga kh (23.01.2018), Tata74 (10.04.2018), verazalit (19.04.2018), буссоница (23.01.2018), Варшава (07.02.2018), Грезельда (24.01.2018), Ирина Ивановна (27.01.2018), Ладога (14.02.2018), лариса61 (07.02.2018), Парина (06.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (15.04.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (23.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, как рада, что ты вновь "заговорила")) Спасибо огромное за новую работу! Тебе понравилась песня, и фотографии ты подобрала точно такие, что все слилось воедино, как будто тут и было) Получилось, действительно, с большой любовью к детям, людям, нашей голубой планете. И так хочется верить, что она будет еще долго-долго кружить во Вселенной, и главное - жизнь на Земле будет мирной и счастливой для всех!!!

----------

aichka (24.01.2018), Vitolda (23.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Клип вот к этой песне *Аллы Евтодьевой из диска "Песни для самых-самых"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343 сделала тоже год назад... Но тогда с моими мальчишками-подготовишками не успела ее выучить.. И на форуме не показала.. А сейчас - поем!
Песня ОЧЕНЬ нравится!!! Так мало их таких - от мальчиков девочкам! А НУЖНЫ!!! А эта песенка - чудо просто! И о своей юности вспомнить заставляет, песни мальчишек во дворе под гитару.. Одновременно и об итальянских серенадах напоминает... А мальчишкам как нравится!!!!!!!!!!!!! Чувствуют себя взрослыми и серьезными, настоящими рыцарями!!!
*
"Самые красивые девчонки"*



*
СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (07.02.2018), lenik (07.04.2018), olga kh (06.02.2018), ttanya (04.11.2019), verazalit (19.04.2018), Варшава (07.02.2018), говорушка (07.02.2018), гунька (07.02.2018), ЕленаВасс (08.02.2018), Ладога (14.02.2018), Марина Сухарева (11.04.2018), Парина (06.02.2018), Травка (07.04.2018)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Иришка, твои клипы всегда так украшают мои песни!

 Когда учили с мальчишками песню - рассматривали клип не раз и не два, ребятам он очень и очень нравился - ведь в нём так деликатно и так чисто, так по- джентельменски представлена дружба  и  преклонение мальчиков перед девочками, воспитывается уважение к девочкам с самого детства! 

Не только сама песня, которая именно об этом, но и клип раскрывает эту тему так ярко, так непосредственно и красиво!

Твои клипы- это тот пример, когда лучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз услышать! Сразу все выстраивается в головке в ребенка, благодаря этим образам, фото и их сочетаниям. созданным тобой так бережно и с такой любовью!

Спасибо большое!!!

1047594.gif

----------

lenik (07.04.2018), olga kh (07.02.2018), Vitolda (07.02.2018), Парина (04.11.2019)

----------


## margo57

Спасибо Вам за замечательные клипы! Хорошо, что Вы у нас есть!

----------

Vitolda (07.04.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

В минувший четверг была на открытых мероприятиях в детском саду.. И среди всего прочего - услышала песню, которая глубоко запала в душу! И спели ребята ее замечательно, и сама песня - ТАКАЯ!!! Многим из вас она, наверное, давно знакома, а для меня новой оказалась. Немедленно захотелось своим детям принести, а чтобы и им в душу песня запала - сразу вместе с клипом показать.

Показываю и вам:

*"Что зовем мы Родиной?", Тамара Бокач*




Если кому-нибудь понадобится этот клип с минусовой фонограммой - он здесь: https://yadi.sk/i/rFxVJCrq3UCC9s

----------

aichka (07.04.2018), laks_arina (07.04.2018), lenik (07.04.2018), olga kh (08.04.2018), SvetaH (10.11.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (07.04.2018), tatyna-12159 (08.04.2018), verazalit (25.08.2018), буссоница (07.04.2018), гунька (07.04.2018), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Елена Эрнст (07.04.2018), Марина Сухарева (09.04.2018), Ольга Сара (07.04.2018), Парина (04.11.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (07.04.2018), Травка (07.04.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Для клипа, который сегодня хочу показать не нашла в своей мастерской правильного, абсолютно подходящего места. Песня в нем вовсе не для детского исполнения! И не танцевальная.. Но вс же хочу поделиться! И кто знает, вдруг да и придумается у кого пластическое воплощение этой песни, а клип и пригодится..
Итак, сегодня в *День народного единства* - клип к песне *Вячеслава Тюльканова "Россия моя"*

----------

aichka (04.11.2019), margo57 (21.11.2020), ttanya (04.11.2019), Варшава (05.11.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (04.11.2019)

----------

